# Lee perfect powder measure issue



## Emperor

hi guys!

recently i've experienced some problems with my Lee Perfect Powder Measure.
i use it once a month more or less and the first charge it dispense is about 0,4 grains higher than the measure i set. just to be clear, i use the it with the vihtavuori N110 and the setting is 21,9 grains.
after a couple of charges, the value drop to 21,3 grains and then it raises back to the original setting after 5/6 charges.

so the questions are:

is there anything i can do to improve the uniformity of the charges?
if not, which powder measure would you suggest me?

thank you all for your help

ciao!


----------



## TurboHonda

I use the RCBS Little Dandy for my pistol loads. It has predrilled inserts that dump the same VOLUME every time. I believe that weight could vary slightly, due to temperature, humidity, etc., but the volume will always be consistent.


----------



## rex

I see Lee as the bottom line of reloading.Does the job but not high precision.I use the RCBS Uniflow with the small drum,good measure.If you want a real nice one and don't mind the extra money look at Redding,they're higher precision than the RCBS.


----------



## prof_fate

Do you empty the powder between loading sessions or leave it in the measure?

Static electricity in the plastic can cause issues. A dryer sheet can help -rub the plastic hopper and leave some of the sheet inside on top of the power.
the static will dissipate after a few dozen cases if you do nothing - so you can just manually pump 20 cases worth of powder out (and then of couse put it back in the hopper) and see if that helps.
very dry air can cause more static buildup.
A recently filled hopper will 'shake down' after 20 or 30 cases worth of press action and then be more consistent.

I've not used any Vit powders to know what kind of powder (flake, ball,etc). Some are more difficult to work with than others. W231 is great, bullseye less so.


----------



## Bisley

I have no problem with Lee dies and presses for 'typical' reloading, but their powder dispensing equipment is finicky, in my opinion. You can probably tinker with it and get it to work OK, but you're still gonna need to check it, especially for accurate rifle rounds or maximum loads, in any round. I use their through - the - die 'automatic' dispenser on a Lee turret press, for pistol practice rounds, and just check the weight frequently and visually inspect each case to insure that it has dropped powder. But I switch to a RCBS single stage press and scales for each round of rifle ammo. 

Also, with any powder thrower, it helps to establish a consistency in the way you pull the handle. A firm stroke helps to shake the powder down, and seems to work best.


----------



## MoMan

Bisley said:


> I have no problem with Lee dies and presses for 'typical' reloading, but their powder dispensing equipment is finicky, in my opinion. You can probably tinker with it and get it to work OK, but you're still gonna need to check it, especially for accurate rifle rounds or maximum loads, in any round. I use their through - the - die 'automatic' dispenser on a Lee turret press, for pistol practice rounds, and just check the weight frequently and visually inspect each case to insure that it has dropped powder. But I switch to a RCBS single stage press and scales for each round of rifle ammo.
> 
> Also, with any powder thrower, it helps to establish a consistency in the way you pull the handle. A firm stroke helps to shake the powder down, and seems to work best.


YEP! I use the Lee Turrett press as well. It works for what I am reloading which is large quantities of pistol rounds. I shoot alot and it works fine for me.


----------



## Emperor

ok thank you guys!
good to know that this is a common problem.
i'll try to dissipate the static electricity and be constant in the way i pull the handle.
and if i get tired of all these expedients i'll go with a RCBS or a Redding.
thanks again!
ciao!


----------



## ThisIsMySig

Emperor said:


> hi guys!
> 
> recently i've experienced some problems with my Lee Perfect Powder Measure.
> i use it once a month more or less and the first charge it dispense is about 0,4 grains higher than the measure i set. just to be clear, i use the it with the vihtavuori N110 and the setting is 21,9 grains.
> after a couple of charges, the value drop to 21,3 grains and then it raises back to the original setting after 5/6 charges.
> 
> so the questions are:
> 
> is there anything i can do to improve the uniformity of the charges?
> if not, which powder measure would you suggest me?
> 
> thank you all for your help
> 
> ciao!


I had the same issue with that measure. None of what I read about how to throw consistent charges made any sense to me, especially the part about being consistent on the handle pulls. How exactly do you do that? In all likelihood, you'll spend more time checking and double-checking each throw than you will shooting.

Here's what I did to solve that problem. I purchased an RCBS Chargemaster 1500 and never looked back. Not only does it throw consistent charges over and over again, but it also counts them as well which helps you know whether or not you have double/not charged a case.


----------



## rex

Operating consistancy makes consistant throws,and different powders behave differently.You're relying on gravity and pressure to fill a space.A full measure will fill the cavity easier than a low one,that's why baffles were made.The way you work the handle can change things too.If you just pick up the handle and drop it,you get a certain filling density.Now,if you pick up the handle and hit the stop,the powder gets the vibration and can cause a denser filling.When you go down I double click it so every granule comes out.Running powdered graphite through the measure helps slick things up to minimize any sticking with fine powders.This is a hand operated measure,not press mounted.This helps alot with extruded powders,ball and flake are a little more forgiving,but inconsistancy can open up your charge variation.

This can get real dangerous if you're pushing the line on pressure.You have to remember the manuals are a guide,not set in stone.You can be below max and one gun shows signs of pressure but another doesn't.Your chamber,bore,components,temparature,and atmospheric pressure dictate what pressure that load makes,not how many grains of powder are in the case.Powders behave differently also,one powder could handle over a max manual load,but another can spike quickly and things come apart.Consistancy is the key for safety and accuracy.


----------



## jdeere9750

Bisley said:


> I use their through - the - die 'automatic' dispenser on a Lee turret press


Are there any other "automatic" dispensers that will work with this die setup that would be inherently more accurate? I am considering reloading, and I'm thinking about going with the Lee turret setup. If I could forego the Lee powder drop and spend more to gain accuracy, I would rather do that if possible.


----------



## prof_fate

Most non-digital measures work on volume, like a measuring cup when you cook.
All reloading data is based on weight.
While the two are related it's not 100% perfectly the same. How you 'shake' the measure will affect how packed the powder is so you can get more in the same 'cup'. Usually you get light throws starting out and then good throws and maybe heavy throws later on. How much powder is in the measure (1/4 ful, 1/2, 3/4) can affect teh throw amount.

The type of powder can matter too. Ball, flake, extruded all 'behave' differently and some work better in some measures and not others.

From my experience and what I've read each company claims to have a "perfect' powder measure but in reality you need to try different ones with different powders, loading styles, etc and find what works best for you.

I have a loadmaster with the lee auto whatever measure. The micrometer device is great for W231 at 5gr and up. Smaller loads are not reliable in weight and bullseey leaks all over the place.
I got a challenger press with lee's separate powder measure for rifle and 4895 (for me) won't come out of it anywhere near consistent weights. A few get it to work, but most opt to throw light over a scale and use a trickler to top off the weight. A PITA - but the alterntaive is s $250-400 electronic measure. If you load 1000 rounds year (as I plan) the trickler is fine. If you load a lot more then perahps teh investement in the electronic one is worth it. I want one...so we'll see as I start to actually load in volume how this works out.


----------



## Bisley

jdeere9750 said:


> Are there any other "automatic" dispensers that will work with this die setup that would be inherently more accurate? I am considering reloading, and I'm thinking about going with the Lee turret setup. If I could forego the Lee powder drop and spend more to gain accuracy, I would rather do that if possible.


I don't know of any, although Lee sells a 'Pro' model that is supposed to be better than the Autodisk that comes with the combo kit.

If you are new to reloading, and intend to load mostly handgun ammo with the Lee Turret press, I would recommend starting out measuring each charge on a balance beam scale and dropping it through the die, using the funnel. You can do that with the turret press by just removing the Auto disk unit - the funnel fits the attachment that holds the Autodisk. You will need a decent scale - the Lee balance beam is accurate enough, but will drive you crazy trying to read it and get it to settle down. RCBS makes one for quite a bit under a hundred dollars that is very good.

After you load and shoot some of your own ammo, you will probably have learned enough to understand what you are trying to accomplish with the Auto Disk. It actually works pretty well with most powders - you just shouldn't assume that it always will. You need to weigh every few rounds and visually inspect EVERY round to make sure the disk didn't hang up and fail to drop powder. A cartridge that is primed but not charged (squib)
is going to lodge the bullet in your barrel when you shoot it. If you are shooting a revolver and don't notice the squib, the next round is probably going to blow your gun up.


----------



## jdeere9750

Bisley said:


> I don't know of any, although Lee sells a 'Pro' model that is supposed to be better than the Autodisk that comes with the combo kit.
> 
> If you are new to reloading, and intend to load mostly handgun ammo with the Lee Turret press, I would recommend starting out measuring each charge on a balance beam scale and dropping it through the die, using the funnel. You can do that with the turret press by just removing the Auto disk unit - the funnel fits the attachment that holds the Autodisk. You will need a decent scale - the Lee balance beam is accurate enough, but will drive you crazy trying to read it and get it to settle down. RCBS makes one for quite a bit under a hundred dollars that is very good.
> 
> After you load and shoot some of your own ammo, you will probably have learned enough to understand what you are trying to accomplish with the Auto Disk. It actually works pretty well with most powders - you just shouldn't assume that it always will. You need to weigh every few rounds and visually inspect EVERY round to make sure the disk didn't hang up and fail to drop powder. A cartridge that is primed but not charged (squib)
> is going to lodge the bullet in your barrel when you shoot it. If you are shooting a revolver and don't notice the squib, the next round is probably going to blow your gun up.


Thank you very much for the reply, Bisley.


----------

